# Installation HP OfficeJet 6500



## joe555 (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer l'imprimante tout-en-un HP OfficeJet 6500. L'imprimante est connectée au Wireless. J'ai essayé de l'installer avec l'installateur fourni par HP et directement depuis les Préférences système mais je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir toutes les fonctionnalités. L'impression, c'est ok, le scanner pas toujours et le fax ne fonctionne pas. 

Dans le panneau, Ajouter une imprimante, onglet "par défaut", je vois l'imprimante (type bonjour) et le fax (type HP-Fax), mais dans l'onglet "fax", ce dernier n'apparait pas. J'ai vu sur certaines captures d'écran sur la toile qu'une imprimante multi-fonction installée correctement apparaissait comme fax, imprimante, et scanner mais je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir ça chez moi..

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment installer cette imprimante pour qu'elle fonctionne à 100% ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## joe555 (2 Juin 2010)

Personne a une info pour moi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2010)

Il faudrait être plus disserte sur ta configuration.


----------



## joe555 (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai Snow Leopard 10.6.3, le wireless est fourni par le routeur  motorola *VDSL 7347-84.*
L'imprimante et mon macbook sont connectés à ce réseau... 

je ne suis pas sure que vous ayez toutes les informations qui vous manquent. N'hésitez pas à me redemander des informations plus précises.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2010)

A télécharger et installer :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=fr&cc=fr&os=219&product=3795406&sw_lang=

Nota : ne rien installer d'autres. Si vous avez installé des logiciels datant de 10.5 vous devez les retirer avant selon la procédure prévue par HP.


Ainsi que la page générale du support consacrée à ce modèle :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...fr&dlc=fr&submit.y=0&submit.x=0&lang=fr&cc=fr


----------



## CBi (7 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider = 

j'ai une Photosmart C4700 - pas trouvée par mon Mac quand j'ai essayé de l'installer via Wifi.
Je l'ai alors installée branchée en USB, puis nouvel essai via Wifi, cette fois sans problème.


----------



## joe555 (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour !

Merci bien pour ces réponses.

J'ai réinstaller l'imprimante selon cette procédure. C'est presque bon. Le dernier détail : depuis le panneau de commande de l'imprimante, pour scanner, j'ai la possibilité de choisir vers quel ordinateur envoyer le document mais il me met qu'aucune imprimante n'est configurée. Quelqu'un sait d'où vient le problème ?


----------

